# Deputy Sheriff Billy Kennedy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Billy "Bubba" Kennedy*

Upton County Sheriff's Department, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 2, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 38
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 10/2/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Billy Kennedy was shot and killed after responding to a call at a convenience store on South Burleson Avenue, in McCamey, at approximately 11:15 pm.

After he arrived at the scene he encountered a male subject. During the encounter the two exchanged gunfire. Despite being mortally wounded, Deputy Kennedy was able to return fire and wounded the suspect.

Deputy Kennedy had served in law enforcement for 14 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Dan Brown
Upton County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 27
Rankin, TX 79778

Phone: (432) 693-2422

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21846-deputy-sheriff-billy-bubba-kennedy#ixzz2ghYsPSYh


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Kennedy


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## American Protector (Oct 13, 2013)

Rest in Peace Sheriff, may you find peace in the next life. Thank you for your service to this great country, and you will never be forgotten.


----------

